# Best starting setup



## BrightBeaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all, looking at starting fly fishing, how much should I be spending for a half decent setup and does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

First, decide what species you plan to pursue. An outfit for pike and an outfit for bluegills are significantly different. Second, do you have a fly shop near you? If so, go there and check out what they have to offer and make sure you talk to someone who fly fishes. This is especially true if you are going to a sporting goods store vs. fly shop as not everyone working in a multi-purpose sporting goods store will know about fly fishing. Also, be sure they will let you test cast rods before buying. Third, do you know someone who fly fishes or is there a fly fishing club near you. If so, talk to someone who does it and ask for advice. Most fly fishers will be glad to help you out.

How much do you want to spend? You will need a rod, reel, line, backing, leaders, some flies and a few tools. Many of the major fly tackle companies have starter kits that include rod, reel, line and backing that are reasonable but "reasonable" depends on what you want to spend.

So, not knowing what fish you want to pursue I would recommend a 9 foot 6 weight rod, 6 wt line and reel. This is a versatile system and you can cover a wide range of species and conditions.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you covered it pretty well Aythya and I really think a combo is a good idea for a beginner.
Let's face, fly fishing isn't for everyone even though anyone can learn it.

The problem with investing in even a moderately priced outfit and you decide it's not your bag...what then?
There's a good market for used stuff but you'd still take a loss.
If you get a relatively inexpensive combo, you might be more inclined to hang on to...even fool around with it on occasion.
Then, at some point in your life, you might come to realize that fly fishing is the only way you want to fish.
That's kinda what happened to me.

He's an example...not a recommendation...of a lower priced combo.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's a few good beginner setups from Scientific Anglers. Rod, reel, line and backing all for about $100.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that's pretty much what i started on. i have caught a tremendous # of fish on the rods. the reels eventually got upgraded to smoother stuff. some day i may even buy a nice rod, but every time i have that much $ i build another coyote rifle! i know that the better rods do work a little better and since i spend over 50 days a year on the water i really should get one, but it is not necessary. maybe after i add a few shotguns and one more rifle, i will have nothing better to buy! :thumb: that scientific anglers 9'6" 6 weight was a good rod for me. i had 2, both finally succumbed to large trout. not a bad way to retire a rod. it does not hurt as much to kill a $30 rod either!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Depends what your fishing for but a good all-around rod would be a 5 wt. Some people may like the 6 wt. but if your targeting panfish there is no fun left in a big 6 wt! 5 wt. are good for trout, panfish, smaller bass. Cabelas has some good set ups for every price range ( good deal because if you buy the rod and reel combo you end up with the line and backing for free). My only suggestion would be get the best rod you can afford, you will notice the difference! You can get a reasonably cheap starter reel and up grade when you feel the need. I have gone thru many cheap set ups and finally ended up with something I am VERY happy with! Just remember the smaller the number the smaller the targeted fish. Ex. I use a 7 ft. 3 weight st. croix avid paired up with a ross reel, AWESOME for panfish and smaller trout. 9 ft. 8wt st. croix with a cabelas reel good for bass and pike. It just really depends what your fishing for.


----------



## BrightBeaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot for the advice. Going to be fishing for Trout mainly, but a few friends fish for bass too so that'd be good to be able to do aswell. Think I'll head down to the nearest store and ask them some things based on what you guys have said (I don't always trust salesmen). Think a cheapish combo would be good for me right now

Thanks!


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

what did you purchase? Have you practiced casting? Don't be discouraged. Every rod has a sweet spot. You might end up like me with more rods and reels than you need, but I use them all. Good luck.


----------

